# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  سؤال وجواب في الهندسة الكهربائية

## أميرة قوس النصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
راح احاول افيدكم بمجموعة من الاسئلة والاجوبة 

واذا بكون عندكم شي اسئلة كمان انا موجود 

نبدا بمجموعة من الاسئلة 


ما هى مصدر الطاقه الكهربائيه؟1- الطاقه الشمسيه
2- طاقة الرياح
3-الطاقه الحراريه
4- الطاقه المائيه
5- الطاقه النوويه




*س : هل يمكن تحويل الطاقة من صورة إلى آخرى؟*ج: نعم يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربية و تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية مثل محركات الديزل و البزين
و يمكن تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكبة إلى طاقة كهربية (مجموعة محرك-مولد)
و تحويل الطاقة الكهربية إلى ميكانيكية ( محركات كهربائية)
و تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربية ( البطاريات)
و تحويل الطاقة النووية إلى طاقة حرارية ثم إلى طاقة كهربية



*س: ماهى معاملات الكفاءه والآداء لمحطات التوليد؟*
ج : المعاملات هى 
Economic efficiency
Thermal efficiency
Operational efficiency
Energy efficiency ( heat rate factor )
Capacity factor
Load factor



سؤال : ماهي الغاية من وجود مضخة تدار بمحرك يعمل على التيار المستمر في منظومات التزييت لمساند المعدات الدوارة ( التوربين , المولد والمعدات الدوارة الاخرى) في محطات التوليد الكهربائية؟الجواب :ان وجود مثل هذة المضخات ضروري جدا لهذة المعدات لان الانقطاع المفاجيء للتيار المتناوب يؤدي الى توقف منظومة التزييت التي تعمل محركاتها على التيار المتناوب في التشغيل الاعتيادي مما يؤدي الى حصول اضرار قد تدمر المساند وحتى المحور الرئيسي احيانا.
ولكن وجود هذا النوع من المضخات في المنظومة والتي تدخل العمل بصورة اوتوماتيكية لحظة انقطاع التيار المتناوب يحمي المساند والمحور الرئيسي من اي تلف.لذا يتم التاكيد عليها وفحصها بصورة دورية.







س : ماهي العناصر الاساسية للتحكم بسرعة المولد الكهربائي ؟جـ :يمكن التحكم بسرعة المولد عن طريق :-
*كمية الوقود الواصلة الي غرفة الاحتراق
*تيار الاثارة (التهيج )
*عدد لفات الاقطاب لملف العضو الثابت
س : ما هى طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربية ؟ج: طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية
Generation of Electrical Energy

إن عملية توليد أو إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية هي في الحقيقة عملية تحويل الطاقة من شكل الى آخر حسب مصادر الطاقة المتوفرة في مراكز الطلب على الطاقة الكهربائية وحسب الكميات المطلوبة لهذه الطاقة ، الأمر الذي يحدد أنواع محطات التوليد وكذلك أنواع الاستهلاك وأنواع الوقود ومصادره كلها تؤثر في تحديد نوع المحطة ومكانها وطاقتها .أنواع محطات التوليد :

نذكر هنا أنواع محطات التوليد المستعملة على صعيد عالمي ونركز على الأنواع المستعملة في بلادنا :

محطات التوليد البخارية . 
محطات التوليد النووية . 
محطات التوليد المائية . 
محطات التوليد من المد والجزر 
محطات التوليد ذات الاحتراق الداخلي (ديزل – غازية) 
محطات التوليد بواسطة الرياح. 
محطات التوليد بالطاقة الشمسية.

لاسلاك المستخدمة في التمديدا من ناحية الاقطار 

واحنا نعرف انه الاحتمال السلك للتيار بعتمد على قطره


الجواب: 
1)سلك قطره 1.5 ملم ويستخدم عند تمديد الانارة العادية كبسات الاشعال

2)سلك قطره 2.5 ملم ويستخدم عند التوصيل للاباريز

3)سلك قطره 4 ملم ويستخدم عند التمديد الرئيسي عند اللوحة الرئيسية للكهرباء



السؤال الثاني 

اكيد بتسمعو عن شي اسمه ثلاث فاز وواحد فاز لنشوف الفرق بينهم 

- التوليد 3-Phases فيرجع الى النظرة الاقتصادية حيث ان ماكينة تولد مقدار X MW فى ال 3- Phase تكون حجمها و تكلفة تصنيعها مرة و نصف تقريباً لماكينة توليد 1-phase تولد نفس القدرة أى ان ماكينة 1 Phase تولد X MW و ماكينة 3-Phase بنفس الحجم تولد 1.5XMW 

اما الفرق بين ac  --dc فهو كالاتي

2- التوليد AC و ليس DC للاسباب التالية :-
أ - اكبر مولد DC ليس بامكانه تجاوز 1000 V 1000 & A , و بالتالى قدرة 1 MW , السبب فى ذلك ان العزل ضعيف لا يتحمل الجهود المرتفعة و كذلك التيار لا يمكن زيادته بسبب وجود Brushes و التى يتولد فيها Spark مصدر لفقد الطاقة و احداث Short Circuit .
بينما AC لا توجد هذه الاجزاء و يمكن التوليد حتى ( 600 - 1000 ) MW .
ب - يمكن استخدام المحول فى رفع و خفض الجهد مما يسهل النقل و التوزيع للاحمال المختلفة و هو ما لا يمكن توافره بسهولة فى حالة DC .



السؤال الثالث:

ما هي رموز الوان الاسلاك في تمديد الانارة


الجواب :

السلك الاصفر والاحمر والازرق يستخدمو لتمديد الفولتية يعني فيهم 220فولت 

السلك الاسود هو سلك نتر يعني لاكمال الدائرة ولا يحمل فولتية 

السلك الاخضر سلك التاريض وهو لحماية الاجهزة من التيار المفاجىء والعالي لكي لا تحترق
ما الاضرار الناتجه عند تشغيل موتور على تردد مخالف للتردد المصمم علية ؟؟؟
1 - اذا كان تردد المصدر اعلى من تردد الموتور يحدث over speed مع ارتفاع فى درجه حرارة الموتور مع نقص العمر الافتراضى للموتور ( n2 =n1* ( f2 / f1 
2 - اذا كان تردد المصدر اقل من تردد الموتور يجدث blocking للموتور يصاحبة ارتفاع متزايد فى درجة الحرارة مع زيادة تيار الموتور ( I2=I1*(F2/F


س- لماذا يتم نقل الكهرباء عن طريق رفع الجهد الفائق؟؟ 

ج- نظريه اقتصاديه بحته فكلما زاد الجهد قل التيار والعكس بالعكس 
وبما ان اعتماد اختيار مقطع السلك الذى سينقل التيار يعتمد على شده التيار المار فيه 
فانه كلما قل التيار قل مساحه مقطع السلك المستخدمه وبالتالى قلت التكاليف المستخدمه فى خامات الموصلات
وعليه فانه عند نقل الكهرباء لابد وان يرفع الجهد كى يقل التيار

س: ما وظائف العوازل؟؟؟؟؟؟

و للعوازل وظيفتان أساسيتان وهما :
1-وظيفة كهربائية : وهي تأمين العزل الكهربائي الكامل بين الموصلات (النواقل) الكهربائية و الأبراج أو الأعمدة الحاملة لها. 

2-وظيفة ميكانيكية : تثبيت الموصلات (النواقل) الكهربائية على الأعمدة أو الأبراج الكهربائية في جميع الظروف الجوية المتوقعة بحيث تتحمل مختلف القوى الميكانيكية المؤثرة عليها


ماهي مانعة أو حارفة الصواعق Surge Arrester ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هي إحدى الأجهزة المستخدمة لحماية المحول و أجزاء المحطة من أي جهد أعلى من القيمة المقررة ، حيث تقوم بتفريغ الجهد الزائد(الناتج من ضربات الصواعق أو عمليات فتح دائرة خط محمّل) إلى الأرض ،ويرافق مانعة الصواعق عداد يقوم بتسجيل عدد المرات التي قامت بها المانعة بعملية التفريغ .
اولا : كيفية فحص الخط الارضي اذا كان صالح او لا ؟؟؟


الجواب:


ربط لمبة من الفاز ووضع السلك النتر مع السلك الارضي اذا ضوت اللمبة يكون صالح واذا لم تشتعل اذا الارضي لا يوصل وهذه ضد وظيفته 



تانيا : هناك شيء يسمى اللوحة الرئيسية ما هي وما وظيفتها ؟؟؟

الجواب :

اللوحة الرئيسة يمتد اليها خطوط النقل الخارجي للبيت من الشركة 

ويتم وضع القواطع فيها 

تحتوي على الاسلاك المغذية لجميع كهرباء البيت 

ومهمتها ربط البيت بالخط الخارجي للكهرباء



ثالثا :خطوط التلفاز اكيد كلنا بنشوف خط التلفزيون محطوط بعلب كيف ومن وين وليش ؟؟؟

الجواب :

خط التلفاز هو خط مستقل بذاته ويوصل من السطح الى المناور الى علبة تحكم تدعى لوحة التلفاز وهي توضع لترييح اللوحة الرئيسية  وازالة الضغط عنها

طبعا تروح للسطح لتنشبك مع الستالايت 


رابعا :كيفية تمديد الكهرباء لجميع الغرف ببساطة ؟؟؟

الجواب :تمديد الكهرباء من اللوحة واخذ الفاز والنتر والارضي وفاز الانارة كل له قطره حسب الاستعمال كما ورد في اجوبة سابقة 

ويتم تمديدها لاول علبة رئيية ثم العلب الاخرى على التوازي وهيك لنخلص انارة البيت كاملة 


خامسا :بالنسبة لقواطع الكهرباء كيفية حساب القاطع ؟؟؟

الجواب : 

تتم عملية حساب القاطع حسب الحمل المراد تركيبه على الاسلاك متل 16 امبير و30 وووو الى اخره

----------


## المهندس عبدالكريم

شكرا على هذه الاسئله القيمه واجاباتها النموذجيه

----------


## diyaomari

مشكورة كثير والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ashrafwater

جميل جدا يا مها

----------


## Memo

شــــــــــــــــــ يا مها ــــــــــــــــــكرا ً


بس والله بخاف من الكهرباء

----------


## الاء

مررسي كتيررر الك

----------


## شووشو

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## نافذة صحار

تشكر على الجهود الله يعطيك العافية

----------

